# [SOLVED] Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 not working



## Vinnymata (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate back in December and up until now it has been working perfectly. Now the only that "works" is the numlock key light. I went into the control panel and checked the status of the keyboard and it says "working properly". Does anyone know of a way to fix this or do I just need to send it back to Razer?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 not working*

Try another keyboard to insure the keyboard is the problem. If so, use the warranty.


----------



## Vinnymata (Dec 18, 2011)

I used a spare keyboard and it worked fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 not working*

That would indicate the other as being the problem.


----------



## Vinnymata (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 not working*

Well strangely enough the keyboard is working again. I plugged it in a different USB port. Go fig. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

